# Enjoyng my new 2014 Hard Rock Sport Disc 26



## eljanitor (Jun 18, 2013)

Ive been riding bikes, BMX, MTB, and Cruisers since I was maybe 6 years old. After a 2-3 year break of riding anything, I decided to get back in shape, and go have some fun. Picked up my Specialized 2014 Hard Rock Sport Disc 26" a couple of weeks ago and it's an absolute blast! I love the lockout and the preload on the forks, and the disc brakes are sweet. I'm still getting used to the shifter paddle layout, its similar to my Nishiki MTB that I had in the 90's. For an entry level bike this thing just rocks!


----------



## ej132 (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a 2012 sport disc 29er, I love my hardrock also. Great bikes and specialized quality is top notch.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Another Hardrock fan here! I have almost 300 miles on mine now, LoveIT!
Mine is 13...now all three here 12, 13 & 14 LOL
Happy Friday


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

Nice ride. I have a 2012 Hardrock Disc and at this point in time only the frame and tires are stock. Good luck with getting back into shape. I'm doing the same thing. Most of all have fun riding!!


----------



## DailyGuy (Oct 10, 2013)

Just got one 2014 like eljanitor but with 29er!


----------



## H6NVGce (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey all. I also have a 2013 Specialized Hardrock sport disc 29er. I love the bike, it has been a absolute tank. I have put about 700 miles on it since june of 2012. It's been in 2 really hard crashes. The only problem that I have had is, a rear wheel that would not stay true (replaced under warranty) and a broken front shift cable (after the worst crash ive had). I have ridden this bike way harder then I think it was designed for. 

I have replaced the pedals w/ Azionic 420 flats, the tires are now WTB Bronson 2.2's. I also replaced the grips w/ some Raceface lock-on grips and put on a Specialized Blacklight Commandpost (100mm).


----------

